# Dead Grizzly



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anyone had this problem?

Today I pulled the 2007 Grizzly 660 out of the garage after a short engine warm-up. I pulled forward, hit the foot brake hard when my dog ran in front of the ATV, and the engine died. It won't turn over and the Park and Reverse lights don't light up. Neutral, etc, do light up, the winch works -- but the engine won't turn over: nothing. I'll get out the manual and the old multimeter but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. At least it died at the house and not at the bottom of the mountain.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Check the fuses....


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, but the fuses are fine. The Park and Reverse indicator lights returned - and come to think of it, it's not unusual for them to occasionally not light: sometimes you need to rock a 660 with the brake on to get them to light. Since the problem occurred when I slammed on the brake I'll assume it's an issue with a starter safety switch. Maybe I can jumper it.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Never ridden a grizzly but do you need to hold the brake to start it? On the brute if its not in neutral it wont kick over unless the brake is applied... maybe its something to do with your foot brake? Are your brakes working properly.. brake lights too?

Do you have a pull starter? Try starting it with that to eliminate any switches... could be your electric start.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Found the problem: the grizzly has an IDIOT for an owner. This is my 4th winter using the 660 and just now discovered it has an engine kill switch. I must have hit it when I slammed on the brake to avoid hitting my dog. Better an idiot than being without the plow. I've got 12" of snow to move on a mile long road and it's raining - with a cold front moving in this afternoon.

But yes, the foot brake or left lever usually must be deployed to turn the engine. It has a pull starter too, but it's a "bear." I guess the compression still must be good.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, I think I can vouch and say we've all been there.


----------

